# GT: Playoffs - Game 1- Clippers vs. Denver 4/22



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Sat Apr 22, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: ESPN, FSN</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Andre Miller / Ruben Patterson / Carmelo Anthony / Francisco Elson / Marcus Camby


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well since no else has commented. The Clippers need to make to stop Denver's fastbreak ways. They got to get them playing a half court offense. Ross on Carmelo will be huge as Ross needs to play some stellar defense on him. Maggette is key in this game. Him being able to draw fouls is going to hurt the Nuggets. The Clippers need to take advantage of the home court games. They should pull this one out.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Some quick thoughts glancing at the lineups.

Denver's backcourt can play some pretty good defense. Miller can drive pretty well and might do so often against Cassell. With Camby's ability to shoot the ball, Kaman will be drawn out where he is very ineffective and can't help defensively. Might even get him in foul trouble.

Clips should force Denver to shoot from the outside. Clippers hold an advantage inside with Martin and Najera coming back from injuries (or still dealing with them) and should rebound and deny the paint.

Stopping Carmelo is key. It has to start early, so Q Ross should start. Carmelo gets frustrated easily and takes himself out of games. Without Carmelo, Denver loses focus.

Clippers need to come out strong early. The game could be won in the first quarter.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i think they the Clippers play this first game might be a sign ahead on how they will play these

playoffs...im really reallly looking forward to the game...im sooo excited hhaa 


....i think the main thing....they have to try to limit their layups...keep them out the paint


denver is not a very good shooting team....


Andre...sucks.....Ruben...sucks (just a good layuper/dunker), Carmelo seems like their 

only offensive threat...and Q should contain him or play his great D, challenge EVERY SHOT 

JUMPT AT IT, thats what i like about him he tries on every posession... 

as for their frontline...Elson vs Elton ??? hahahah cmon now ELton should handle him like a little kid...

Camby vs. Chris is going to be interesting cuz i have seen Marcus nail some mid range Js....

and Chris needs to showcase his moves in the post...to avoid getting blocked by him 


....with that said...

GO CLIPPERS GO CLIPPERS GO CLIPPERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

We need to dictate the tempo for as long as possible. We have the advantage on the block with Brand and Kaman, so we need to use it as much as we can, especially early. 

An important factor is going to be how Maggette, Radman, and Livingston play. If 2 of the 3 are on their game, then Denver is going to have a hard time keeping up if we have the lead. We have to dictate the tempo of this game. With Brand, Kaman, Cassell, and Mobley, not to mention Maggette, we can really hurt them in a half court set.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

OHHHH YEEEAAAHHHH! Playoffs are only 1 day away!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i cant wait im soooooooooo anxious i want to see it already maaan


i cant wait 1 more day!!!!   o ooooh man!! i hope im not the only one!!! :banana: :banana: 



im watching ESPN and i like greg anthony but he said he thinks the Nuggets will win ....


that the keys will be Ruben Patterson n ROber Evans.......I DOUBT IT, if they can keep Patterson

out the paint he ****ing sucks......ROber Evans....he is good rebounder...thats pretty muc hit...


so damn.>>!!! but like i said it all wont matter if we play like **** like we have recently....

but if we play like we can WATCH OUT!!!!!

GO CLIPPERS

!!!!!!

SAM SHOW EM WHAT YOUR MADE OF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> We need to dictate the tempo for as long as possible. We have the advantage on the block with Brand and Kaman, so we need to use it as much as we can, especially early.
> 
> An important factor is going to be how Maggette, Radman, and Livingston play. If 2 of the 3 are on their game, then Denver is going to have a hard time keeping up if we have the lead. We have to dictate the tempo of this game. With Brand, Kaman, Cassell, and Mobley, not to mention Maggette, we can really hurt them in a half court set.




yea man, we really really need to jump on them early, make our shots, run our offense...


no stupid TO's .....keep the ball ...dont let them get out on the fast break.....good thing is 


they are one of the worst 3 pt shooting teams in the league so we probably wont have to

worry much about that, we might beat them in that dept. with Vlade....maaaan Vlade better

get some good looks and knock them down!!!! Corey get to the line!!!! Elton do your thing !!

Chris give us 15 or more!!!!

Cuttino 10 or more!!!

Sam 15 and double digit assists !!!!

or 5 points but get his asists !!!!!!!!


AND WE WIN THIS MAN!!!!

GO CLIPPERS DAMN IM ****IGN SIKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

By the way its Reggie Evans not Robert. Anyways, I think our bigs are gonna dominate the paint. Sam wont let us lose to the Nugs. You can count on that.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Reggie Evans Robert Evans hahaha his name doesnt matter!!! :banana: :cheers: 

Elton is gonna woop on him !!!


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

19 hours to go!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Quick question, how important is winning this first game for the Clippers?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Extremely important if we want to win the series


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Damn I cant wait any longer. Im gonna go crazy all day until tip off


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Damn I cant wait any longer. Im gonna go crazy all day until tip off


 Same here, and if I was going to go to it, then I would be going even more crazy. About 8 Hours and change left damnit.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nice to see everyone is as excited and as anxious as me hahhaa


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

this is cool to see!!!



GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 


i think its really really important the Clippers win the first game, it will dictate the tempo


for the rest of the series and if they win tonight it will just give em that early confidence....


and alot of people are saying the Nuggets are gonna win....SO THE CLIPPERS NEED TO

SHUT THEM UP BY WINNING 

they better play like they did in the regular season in their victories, but with 100X times more

the intensity!!!!


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I hope we win, but I'm not so sure ...

We spent a month playing "loser's" ball. Will we be able to step it up AGAIN against a team that is just as hungry, that has been playing hard through the season end and that has something to prove --- embarrssed because we feel we match up better with them and can beat them.

Folks ... this is an entirely different season ... whatever we did in the regular season has absolutely no bearing on what will happen in the Playoffs.

I hope we didn't fall tooooo far out of OUR game and Dumbo panics and is forced to go into his 'creative' rotations.

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!

You MUST take Game One and Two to stand a chance. (PLEASE don't let anything happen to Kaman, his backup has a bad heart and we traded Wilcox.)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll sure be watching tonight, Good luck fellas!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Go Clippers! :woot:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you know those 'unattractive' instudio ESPN anchormen (Anthony & Pippen) are making fun of the Clippers, but they like Brand???!!!! Part of that is because they laughed at us at the beginning of the year, expecting us to be a joke throughout the year --- now we have to be a joke throughout the Playoffs, since they were wrong wwith their first prediction.

On the other hand .. I guess I shouldn't blame them ... we certainly didn't look like a playoff team during the last month of the regular season --- in fact, we looked like the Clippers of old. (Thanks Dumbo)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is just my cable or is FSN glitching a lot?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Miller, Buckner, Anthony, Elson, and Camby


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby wins the tip.

Anthoy wil the air ball.

Cassell misses in and out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby drives and scores.

Cassell drives and gets fouled.

Cassell makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Miller misses a jumper.

Mobley throws it too high.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby hits a long jumper.

Brand hits a FT line jumper.

Camby misses a jumper.

Brand hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Anthony hits a jumper off of the miss.

Mobley misses in and out.

Miller drives for the layup.

Mobley for the dunk!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller and Anthony miss.

Cassell for his patent jumper!

Ross fouls Carmelo, non-shooting.

Carmelo misses a jumper,

Cassell again with his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller drives and scores.

Brand misses, gets if back, and gets fouled, non-shooting though.

Cassell drives and gets fouled and them pumps up the crowd!

Cassell makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Miller makes the FT.

Defensive 3 seconds on the Nuggets.

Cassell makes the FT.

Brand makes a tough jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defensive 3 seconds on the Clippers.

Carmelo misses the FT.

Oh no Ross picks up his 2nd foul on a questionable call. Looked like a flop.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 3.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

no offense but i think you're posting to yourself........................................


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Martin misses but Camby gets it for the tip dunk.

Cassell passes it to Brand for the oop layup.

Carmelo drives and gets fouled.

Carmelo makes both FT's.

Radman steps out of bounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes another tough jumper.

Miller hits a jumper.

Miller drives and misses.

Cassell misses but Kaman gets it.

Kaman misses the post up but Brand tips it in.

Patterson misses a layup.

Mobley for 3!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Clips coming out strong, Looks like the key matchup will be Elton and K-mart. Good game!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson with the easy dunk.

Radman for 3!!!!

Carmelo misses a layup.

Maggette drives but misses but Brand gets it and gets fouled.

Brand misses both FT's.

Patterson drives, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson misses the FT.

Rebraca losses the ball.

Camby misses a runner.

Maggette gets fouled.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Brand blocks Kenyon but Kenyon gets it back and gets fouled by Brand. It didn't look like a foul.

Martin makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a tough shot.

Martin misses a runner.

Livingston to Rebraca for the score!

Even makes the miss.

Livingston drives and misses an easy one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 31
Nuggets 26

Good quarter by the Clippers. Brand carried the Clippers in that quarter. As well his supporting cast did well in hitting their shots. Only one problem and that is FT's, the Clippers are 4 out of 8 and they need to make them a majority of them.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> no offense but i think you're posting to yourself........................................


Piss off, I read Weazel

Go for gold weezy :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette falls and loses the ball.

Carmelo hits a long jumper.

Maggette with a nice jumper.

Martin misses a jumper.

Maggette misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins misses a jumper.

Maggette drives and losses it, you could hear the slap on his hand from the tv.

Martin drives and scores.

Radman misses a 3.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yikes... Corey is scaring me.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins misses a runner.

Maggette grabs the ball and smartly calls a timeout to avoid a jumpball.

Clippers up 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca posts up and misses but Maggette gets it and gets fouled on the put back.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Carmelo hits a jumper.

Kaman misses the post up and Rebraca picks up the loose ball foul.

FSN sucks tonight, there signal keeps glitching.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins drives and scores.

Boykins fouls Livingston, non-shooting.

Kaman drives and barely misses.

Miller goes on the fast break and scores.

Maggette for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Loose ball foul on Maggette, horrible Patterson slipped.

Boykins/Patterson miss.

Kaman misses but Brand gets it.

Brand throws up a wild one.

Camby drives and scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses the FT.

Mobley for a long 2.

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up, 40-38.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Mags is playing aggressive tonight. I love his rebounding tonight


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller misses a jumper.

Livingston posts up and misses in and out.

Boykins misses a 3.

Brand misses a jumper.

Miller scores after he misses.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Please keep posting up Livvy on Boykins. What a mismatch


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston finally scores over Boykins.

Camby misses a runner.

Cassell drives for the sweet running layup!!

Carmelo misses and Livingston with an amazing save.

Brand hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby drives and gets fouled.

Brand is pissed at Kaman for jumping, it was Kaman's fault.

Clippers up 6, 46-40.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Brand misses a running jumper.

Buckner drives and scores.

Livingston misses a jumper in and out but Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the put back.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Camby misses a runner.

Cassell draws the foul, a shooting foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Anthony and Martin miss.

Cassell to Kaman for the layup.

Anthony gets on the break for the easy score.

Cassell hits a jumper.

Anthong misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 54
Nuggets 45

Good finish to the quarter by the Clippers. They were a little shaky througout the quarter but made up for it in the last few minutes. It is good to see Kaman score and the Clippers need him. Seems like everyone is playing well. One thing though the Clippers can't afford to turn the ball over. Why? Because the Nuggets haven't turned it over once yet.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Maggette was alright in the 1st half. His ballhandling is cringeworthy, he looks like he's losing control and ball movement becomes predictable when he's handling and passing. He's not an intelligent ballhandlers at all.

I like Livingston and Cassell paired in the backcourt. Cassell actually seems to work as an off-guard because he's such a crafty player. Ball movement also is great when those two guys are on.

Ross: foul trouble and mismatch vs Carmelo.
Rebraca: Spastic rebounding incoming.
Radman: disappointing decisionmaking, seemed hesitant on shooting and shot selection, but was active on boards. Carmelo shooting over him; who will guard Carmelo?
Kaman: try to finish. Please. 
Brand: Expectedly great. 
Mobley and Livingston: Effective.
Cassell: Owning on O, being owned on D by Miller (as expected).

Indeed a good bucket by Kaman, his last attempt. Clippers always seem to go thru the shakes during a game, thankfully we've got Cassell.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Missed most of the half :curse: but I love the box score.

Sam 5 dimes with no turnovers, Shaun 3 dimes and no turnovers. 9 Boards for Kaman, 14/5 for Brand, 8/5 for Corky


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper.

Anthony muscles a layup in.

Mobley drives for the nice layup.

Miller misses, Mobley rebounds.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Carmelo drives and 'gets' a foul.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.

Offensive foul on Brand.

Miller drives and scores.

Cassell misses a 3.

Camby misses a jumper.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Clippers!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand to Kaman for the dunk!

Carmelo makes a real tough shot.

Mobley gets fouled on a jumper.

Mobley makes both FT's.

3 seconds violation on the Nuggets.

Kaman misses but gets it and scores. (To quote Mike Smith it wasn't pretty) 

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Melo misses a jumper.

Brand hits a jumper.

Miller hits a jumper.

Mobley misses badly.

Miller misses a jumper.

Kaman misses and Cassell runs into George Carl haha


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller misses but Martin gets it and dunks it.

Brand gets fouled on the jumper.

Brand makes both FT's.

Martin banks it in.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo gets stripped.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

Back to back 3s for Cat! :O


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Have to wait at least 12 more minutes to do a good dance.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks Martin but Martin gets it and scores.

Cassell hits a jumper!

Miller drives and scores on the layup.

Brand misses the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ally-oop for Carmelo.

Maggette misses a 3 badly.

Anthony scores off of the miss.

Buckner fouls Mobley, non-shooting.

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers up 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers turn it over.

Carmelo pushes Livingson but misses a 3.

Kaman loses it.

Buckner misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 76
Nuggets 66

A very good start to the quarter but an awful end to the quarter. The Clippers were up 16 at one point and were lucky at the end to be up by 10. Clippers need to tighten up better on defense and hit their shots in the final quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with the steal and he gets fouled on the break. However no clear path foul called.

Rebraca gets stripped.

Boykins gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This sucks! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins makes both FT's.

Another turn over.

But Radman steals it and he get fouled by Carmelo.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Evens gets the Melo miss and gets fouled on the shot.

Come on Clippers, get it together!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We can't let Denver have this game!!! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Evans makes both FT's.

Livingston drives and gets FOULED HARD.

Should be a flagrant but the refs haven't been getting many calls tonight.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man **** the refs! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses both FT's.

Boykins misses a jumper.

Kaman gets fouled by Evans, non-shooting.

Kaman gets blcoked.

Carmelo travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses an easy one.

Radman fouls Carmelo, non-shooting.

Boykins hits a jumper.

Timeout by the Clippers.

Clippers up only by 4.

Come the **** on Clippers. Get your head out of your ***es. This is ridiculous


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell for 3!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sam I am!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses but Evans gets it.

Loose ball foul on Brand, non-shooting.

Buckner hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boo..

Kaman gets fouled but they don't allow him to complete the shot, bull.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Carmelo miss and it goes out on Denver.

Brand drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Elton!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Buckner misses badly, Kaman rebounds.

Brand misses a jumper.

Time out taken.

Clippers up 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses and Kaman gets a monster board.

Mobley to Kaman for the layup!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins misses and the ball goes out on a Nugget.

Mobley misses a long jumper.

Foul on Cassell, shooting.

Miller makes both FT's.

Brand to Kaman, who scores and gets fouled!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes the FT.

Bull!!!!! Refs just award Melo 2 FT's on the worst call of the night. Hot damn, call it both ways.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The refs make 2 FT's err i mean Carmelo.

Ross throws it away.

Camby bricks a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell takes a terrible 3.

OMG, Carmelo gets blocked by the rim and they call the foul on Kaman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The refs make 2 more FT's.

Ross misses a jumper, why did he shoot.

Martin hits a jumper.

Screw you Refs, you call yourself playoff refs. You Suck.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn Nuggets! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand travels.

Miller scores.

2 point game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross losses it.

Miller scores and ties it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

****ing Refs!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman drives and gets fouled. He will shoot 2.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Radman better make them! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks MELO!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, we can still win this despite terrible refs!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOOOO offensive foul on Radman.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL offensive foul?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> WHAT THE HELL offensive foul?


It seemed like a good call.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on damn it, play some D fense!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Air ball by MELO.

Denver ball still as it goes out.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Grab a damn rebound! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dammit Kaman, you SHOULD have got it!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CLIPPERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> CLIPPERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

sighs!!!! oh man... oh man... oh man...
heart attack...

DAMn!

oh man...


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Bahaha thank god! Good game guys?


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Of course, it was entertaining and we won.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Weasel said:


> CLIPPERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:cheers:

:clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

My favorite bad reffing from tonight: Carmelo gets blocked by the rim and Kaman gets called for a foul. Goodness.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm glad and relieved that the Clippers won, but that strecth from the end of the 3rd Quarter to really the rest of the game, really pissed me off, especially Dunleavy's substitution pattern(A much talked about topic around here) I felt Rebracca was totally uneffective and has been since his heart incident, so he shouldn't have been in the game period, especially in the 4th. I know Dunleavy was trying to save his starters for the strecth run, but damn it, this is the playoffs and if your best players have to go all 48 min than that is what you do. Cassell and Mobley were on the bench while the reserves couldn't score a point and they were just waiting around, not cutting and waiting for EB to save them. But hopefully this wakes up the Clippers to stay focus for all 48, because they did play almost flawless basketball in the first 3 quarters.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

quinton ross is not allowed to start in the playoffs anymore to guard any players bigger than him. he is a real liability on offense, and now mobley is doing a great job on melo so there is no point in having q ross around. lets either start singleton, radman, or maggette in his place. but ross doesnt seem to be effective in this series


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Did anyone else has problems with FSN? It was laggy and would glitch a lot. I would have switched to the other channel but I didn't want to miss out on Ralph and Mike.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i watched 1 and 3 quarters on ESPN so i could see it in HDTV (incredible), 2 and 4th quarters i watched FSN.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

very frightening game... Denver was close to forcing a tie and I'd hate to see what would happen in OT. Still a win is a win.

Agree on some of the strategy issues. Brand should have gotten more touches! Cassell was shooting pretty well too.

Andre Miller had a nice game, as he often does against the Clips. Besides him and Carmelo, none of the rest of the team played that well. So Clips are going to have to watch out next game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea Q got a shot he normally would have made and he didnt even make it...and yeah


Cuttino did a good job on him...but damn i dont want Q's defense to go to waste they should

atleast stick him to Andre MIller??? ALL ANDRE MILLER DOES IS LAY IT UP he cant shoot for **** 


teh good thing about the NUggets is none of them can.......

man this game was soooooo exciting oh man oh man oh manahhahahaha


HAHAHA

maaaaaaaaaaan!!!!



CLIPPERS !!! it was too close for comfort but they won :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Ralph n MIke were great....i would switch here n their to ESPn in case they were doing some 


bits on the Clippers or something , like they did one on Chris Kaman that was cooll...showed 

footage from his College days.....


and OH MAN that block from Elton on Carmelo!!!?!??!!??!?!?!??!?!



did anyone else jump out their seat when that happened??!?!?!??!?!?!? :cheers: :clap: 

:clap: :clap: :cheers: 


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!Cuttino played great too  

his 3s really HELPED  


all our 3s helped being that the NUggets dont shoot them


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> quinton ross is not allowed to start in the playoffs anymore to guard any players bigger than him. he is a real liability on offense, and now mobley is doing a great job on melo so there is no point in having q ross around. lets either start singleton, radman, or maggette in his place. but ross doesnt seem to be effective in this series


Im not so sure about that. Q was guarding Boykins as well and Boykins was a non factor all game. I say put Q on Dre cuz he was killling us all night. Too bad Dre couldnt step up when he was with us.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah Q should stick Miller, put Cat on Melo and just have Cassell on Buckner who stays on the perimeter and isn't a part of their offense.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

although Buckner is bigger than Sam, he didnt really fade him ....


hmmm...Q on Andre Miller....i think and if Cuttino keeps playing that good D, WOW

ihave a good feeling about this :cheers:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Q's ability felt relatively wasted.
That was one of the most insane crows intense games I've ever been to.


----------

